# 60's Fleetwing Eliminator Original



## nj_shore (Jun 12, 2016)

I can't seem to find any Fleetwing Eliminators online, figured I would share mine...


----------



## Jewelman13 (Jun 12, 2016)

Good looking bike!


----------



## nj_shore (Jun 12, 2016)

It's a relic.  5 Speed to boot!


----------



## vastingray (Jun 13, 2016)

Clean bike


----------



## rfeagleye (Jun 13, 2016)

Nice bike! I am watching it on eBay now. I have the correct sissy bar for it, a Troxel brand sissy bar, if you want to add that to it instead of the China one on it now. Great bike, and great color!


----------



## nj_shore (Jun 19, 2016)

rfeagleye said:


> Nice bike! I am watching it on eBay now. I have the correct sissy bar for it, a Troxel brand sissy bar, if you want to add that to it instead of the China one on it now. Great bike, and great color!




Thanks eagle.  I put it up for a very high price to start.... No offers yet but I am pretty flexible.
How much for the Troxel sissy?


----------

